# Need to mull 2 windows together, can't find a mull kit in the same brand as the window



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Do you have room to space them apart with a stud or two in between? How important is it to have them mulled?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd suggest you go to menards and compare the Crestline and jeldwen windows side by side and see if the edge groove profile is the same. If its not, then there is your answer... no the kits aren't interchangeable.

In looking at the crestline mull kit instructions, there is no way all that stuff is the same for the jeldwen window.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, my husband just found a kit in stock at a Menards 4 hours away and they are going to ship it to us for about $15. !  I messaged Crestline Windows about my issue and they said they cannot guarantee that their kit will fit other brand windows. Jeld Wen said they don't recommend field mulling of windows and it voids the warranty (then why do they sell the kit for it??) SO I still don't know if the kits are interchangeable between brands, but I did find what I needed so my issue is solved!


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

XSleeper said:


> I'd suggest you go to menards and compare the Crestline and jeldwen windows side by side and see if the edge groove profile is the same. If its not, then there is your answer... no the kits aren't interchangeable.
> 
> In looking at the crestline mull kit instructions, there is no way all that stuff is the same for the jeldwen window.


Our lowes does not carry Crestline brand windows in stock, but they have them for special order. EDIT-sorry I meant to say Menards!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Most window warranties aren’t worth the paper they are written on anyway.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty sure they will have something on display.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Most window warranties aren’t worth the paper they are written on anyway.


That's for sure, but it did boggle my mind as to how it voids the warranty to use their own product for that purpose. Makes no sense to me!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

FrillyLily said:


> That's for sure, but it did boggle my mind as to how it voids the warranty to use their own product for that purpose. Makes no sense to me!


They probably void the warranty because what is mulled together is out of their control. If you were to buy a dozen windows and mull them together then replace a wall with the mulled unit, there is a possibility that it would not pass wind load requirements. When they mull windows together they have control of limitations. They sell you the parts they use, but you are on your own.


----------

